# NAGD...again...



## AVWIII (Jun 19, 2010)

After the disappointment of my carbon fibre acoustic, I decided to go with something a little less high-tech for it's replacement. I spotted this guitar a couple weeks ago, but only got a few minutes to play it. After trying it out a little more extensively I really started to bond with it, so it had to be purchased.
Presenting...





My new Gitane D500 Grande Bouche!

A couple more pictures (these came with a very drawn out conversation with my neighbour, so there aren't too many.) Please excuse my pajamas and Down shirt. 
















Specs!
Spruce top
Rosewood back and sides
Ebony fingerboard, bridge, headplate, and binding (!)
1 7/8" nut width
16" fretboard radius
Tailpiece can be used with loop or ball ended strings.
I. Love. This. guitar. It has a very unique, bright, cutting tone (as was needed with the manouche guitars back in the day) and holy shit is is loud. Much louder than the carbon fibre. It plays like a classical (which is something I love). It has some of the best fingerstyle tone I've experienced, and strummed it's unreal. Came with an incredible hardshell case.




the workmanship on the guitar is astounding. It's the first time I've owned a guitar that feels/looks so well made. I find myself treating it the same way I've treated concert grade classical guitars in the past. I was very apprehensive about buying a guitar made in china, but this is a handmade piece of musical art.
This is definitely staying in the collection.
Thanks for checking it out!
-John


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 19, 2010)

yes! i played that guitar two years ago and fell in love! congrats mate! it really is an amasing guitar


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 20, 2010)

no worries mate, congrats


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 20, 2010)

That looks awesome dude! Aren't Gitane's what Django used to play? Is that him on the inside?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 20, 2010)

from what i remember about the guitar when i looked it up ywo years ago, its a copy of his guitar


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 20, 2010)

That's corrrect!
Django played selmer-maccaferri guitars. And yes, that's a wee picture of the man himself. Probably one of my favourite little details on this guitar.
Still loving it! I sit down with it to practice or write, and can't stop myself from banging out generic jazz chords on it for an hour. Sooooooooooo awesome.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 20, 2010)

It looks so very appropriate for jazz indeed! How's the neck? Is it comfortable to play overall?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 20, 2010)

when i played one it had the best neck i have felt on an acoustic to date.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 20, 2010)

Hmm, I seem to have GAS. God damn.  Also, check your visitor messages dude.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 20, 2010)

It's a flattened D carve. Much like a yamaha classical, but thinner. It's realllllly comfortable playing in classical stance or in a more relaxed right leg position.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello big brother brother!







I've had the pleasure of playing your model myself on a few occasions. I already own a petit bouche, and definitely want the grande bouche to compliment it nicely.


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome! I'm kinda jonesing for a petite bouche, I've just never played one. Need to grab myself a new classical first.
Is that the SX version you have? How is it?


----------

